# Live feed from the store... google plus hangout



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2012)

We're playing around with new features today... right now you can join our google plus hangout and see a live feed of the store (well, sara and I working at least)... stop by and say hi

https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112782557762588789759/


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't see the live feed, but I am also a Google + dummy - any tips what I need to do?

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 3, 2012)

Where is the feed? I don't see it.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2012)

its back up again... click the join this hangout button


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 3, 2012)

You techie geeks!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2012)

i've had a couple people stop in to say hi, but i think a few of you are starting your own hangouts instead of joining mine... my feelings might be hurt


----------



## JBroida (Jan 3, 2012)

alright... hangout time is over... back to work


----------

